# Spartanburg: Here I come!!!: PCD Story: Part Deux!



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, waffle house is not a local place in north carolina. it's a southern thing. anyways, funny videos. keep em coming and have a safe drive.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you guys are having a great time! Sorry I didn't get to talk to you more yesterday. I was asked to assist a special guest that was here from the Wall Street Journal. Unfortunately he arrived late and I had to skip lunch with the group and then start my afternoon delivery.

I hope you had a great time taking re-delivery! Ray said you guys enjoyed the driving on the course :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Looks like you guys are having a great time! Sorry I didn't get to talk to you more yesterday. I was asked to assist a special guest that was here from the Wall Street Journal. Unfortunately he arrived late and I had to skip lunch with the group and then start my afternoon delivery.
> 
> I hope you had a great time taking re-delivery! Ray said you guys enjoyed the driving on the course :thumbup:


Thanks for everything !!!!

Please pass a long a special Thank You to Ray for an Awsome day and for
letting us play in the ///M3 !!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

We just got home and decided to continue our fun by going
to a Russian night club


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Serious congratulations, man... I've been following all your adventures with the ED and PCD... I'm envious and can't wait to do my ED and PCD next year 

You got a gorgeous car... starts making me wonder how well my kids will fit in the back seat of that (so I don't have to buy a sedan :rofl:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice car !!!!
how did you put the NYS license plate over the ED Zoll plate? magnets, screws ??? and are you going to keep it like that I think it looks cool. I might also at some point get my plate customized to match my plate from my ED!

I did an ED on 6/16 and it was fun. My car is currently at the port of newark awaiting customs clearance then its off the PC for my delivery. 

How long did it take for you to get a date to pickup your car at the PC?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

More Videos of the PCD.

Just got into the Hotel






7:45AM day of the PCD - Driven to the PCD from the Greenville Marriotte






arriving at the PCD






entering the PCD building






Inside the PCD Building






Walking through the PCD Building - Free Breakfast






Ray - the driving Instructor providing direction for the day


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

meet the ///M3






inside the ///M3






1st Time Driving the ///M3






Getting Driving Instructions and preview of the new
2010 5er GT.






more driving tips






Breaking Test 50-0MPH






"I am loving it" !!!






Dennis Drives the ///M3 !!! Ye Baby


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

reserved


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Dennis Drives the ///M3 too fast....and gets told to take it easy:bigpimp:






Dennis Still Driving






Ilya Driving the ///M3






Ilya Still Driving the ///M3






...and still driving !!!






"I am loving it !!! and again..."






EXCLUSIVE - never before seen video of the PCD!!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Diesel X5*

Dennis Drives the new Diesel X5 3.0sd






Dennis still driving the X5 diesel






Arriving at the Museum/Factory






Inside the BMW Museum






Off Road Trail






X5 in the air - no body flex











Off Road Trail Continued






going up a 40% grade hill






..and more off road






Testing the Hill Hold feature






Its Lunch time...and its on BMW !!! Thank you BMW






HOT LAP TIme - ///M5 ---What it feels like from inside the car !!!






Hot Lap ///M5 - from the outside.






Delivery of my car !!!






1st time Driving my car on US Soil !!!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Some Pictures....


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

More Videos....

JetBlue...






more JetBlue...






Prius


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

ahhhhhhh, you must be as excited as i am to have our awesome LMB ZMP's


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MikeLogan said:


> ahhhhhhh, you must be as excited as i am to have our awesome LMB ZMP's


I was very excited to have the car back... Though I no longer have it

Moving on to an E70 oil burner:thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks like IlyaN and I are coming back on 8/26/11 - hoping to play with the new ///1M even though already had the n54 engine - I hear the ///1M is something special.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks Like the gang is back -

Follow dencoop , Ilya N , Roman and Mike on an adventure of gargantuine perportions as we take on the PCD experience - picking up 2 E70's an M57 and N55 here we come on 10/27 - 10/28 of 2011.:thumbup:


----------

